# Replacing drive axle vs. cv boot repair



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

Any opinions? I've got the unmistakable "clicking" sound from my passenger side drive axle. I've changed entire drive axles before on other cars, but I've never repaired a CV joint using one of those kits. Has anyone here ever used these CV joint kits? And also, will I have to remove the entire drive axle anyway?


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

I've done it both ways; I doubt that I will ever do the boots again. I'd say, replace shaft with quality rebuilt (new if you are well off).

Clicking may be a sign that you waited too long, boot and new grease may not suffice.

The time I did the boots I pulled the shafts and worked on a vice. I can't imagine pulling the joints apart, cleaning, reinstalling boot, inserting grease, then putting joint back together (not to mention getting bands on) while the shaft is still in the car -- I think you'll need to remove the shaft.

My experience with this repair is limited to my car, other models may be different.


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks Raul,
If I'm going to have to take the entire drive axle out for the boot repair kit, then I may as well replace it with a remanufactured axle. I guess I was just trying to be cheap and lazy.
Well, I'm getting ready to install some coilovers and struts on the car, so I guess I'll just do the axles at the same time and make a whole day of it!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Auto Zone has remanufactured shafts for $60 each. If they haven't been done in a few years, I'd just replace them both. You're right, replacing them outright is the best route.


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

$60... ...I'd better stock pile a few of them at that price! I'm going home and calling Autozone today!


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

I Work in a Auto Supply store, its usually just as expensive to buy a NEW cv joint as it is to buy a REMAN axle.

replace it all and save yourself a headache.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> $60... ...I'd better stock pile a few of them at that price! I'm going home and calling Autozone today!


That's with a core though. They're limited lifetime as well.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Replacing the boot cost $16 from NAPA, but I caught it right away. The job (disassembling the joint) was very easy, but you must perfectly clean the joint.


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *Auto Zone has remanufactured shafts for $60 each. If they haven't been done in a few years, I'd just replace them both. You're right, replacing them outright is the best route. *


Just my luck, AutoZone here in GA wants $80 each for them. Guess I'll only be getting two!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

My outer CV boot is torn on the driverside axle and was wondering how can i take them apart. What can i do, i really dont want to buy a new or reman axle as it is still good. I have a 96 sentra 1.6L.


----------

